# Recently purchased a Galaxy Legend



## DrUnKeN_TiGeR (Aug 29, 2011)

I recently got my girlfriend a Verizon prepaid galaxy legend. Just wondered if there was a root process available for this phone. I have seen that it seems like this phone and the Stellar are interchangeable. How true is this? Am I am in the completely wrong place. Any info would be helpful. Thanks for taking the time to ready this and for any help in advance.

DrUnKeN_TiGeR

:grin:


----------



## DrUnKeN_TiGeR (Aug 29, 2011)

no one?


----------



## newsean (Feb 7, 2014)

Lookup saferoot for rooting your Samsung Galaxy Legend SCH-1200PP. Works through a windows computer with the .bat file. Finally one that worked for me. Everyone was recommending the Cydia Impactor, which kept giving me errors. This is a new one that works since the last Samsung software update. Very straight forward. Just follow the command prompt messages and it's done in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## dr.faramroze (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes saferoot is very safe and ideal to use on Legend. Legend is a prepaid model of the Stellar with a removed 4G LTE feature. The SIM tray module is also removed. The firmware is also much different. But a Stellar motherboard is 100% successful in a legend without any extra headaches.


----------

